# Whirlpool dishwasher does not dry dishes



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

maybe just bad heating element or bad connection, in mine when heating is activated i get burns if i touch the dishes right after cleaning


----------



## userid (May 4, 2010)

Thank you for sharing your experience. It sounds like I do need to call Whirlpool.


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

Wish I could give my heating element to you. I never use the dry cycle. Most of the time I just open the door when the wash is finished, and the dishes are so hot from the rinse, they air dry in a few minutes. Even if I don't bother to open the door until the next day, they will air dry eventually. Probably saves a few bucks over year in electricity.


----------

